# 1953 Bear Cub Information



## ravensgait (Sep 23, 2006)

Is it a 1953 or is that just the patent date ? Don't believe they made the cub in 53 but their bows carry that patent date. if you want to have us take a guess providing pictures and the serial number etc would help.. Randy


----------



## TheAncientOne (Feb 14, 2007)

> I recently inherited a 1953 Bear Cub Recurve in extremely good shape. Does anyone have any idea of the value of it?


They show up regularly on ebay. Search the completed auctions for recent sale prices.

TAO


----------



## rogersth (Aug 3, 2012)

Are there any linear hairline cracks in the fiberglass laminate? Examine the entire laminate. One crack makes the bow worthless for auction. Linear cracks are caused by extreme usage. If no cracks, is it a rh bow, what is the pull weight, has the bow been drilled, original handle, string included, is the bow twisted???


----------



## Bowjack (Mar 28, 2007)

A '53 Cub would be a longbow, blond glass and have a profile like this unstrung. There would be decals rather than silkscreens.


----------



## Bowjack (Mar 28, 2007)

Should have added. The Cub was first introduced as a 62" longbow in 1952. The 52 and 53 models are much the same as are the 54 and 55 years. They became semi recurves in 56-58 and were discountinued 59-61. Reintroduced as a semi recurve 1962-70. AMO lengths varied between 60" and 62" during those years. They were more of an entry level bow, pretty common and don't have a lot of value among collectors. Always some listed on eBay usually sell in that $50-$100 range although some particular years can bring more.


----------



## FORESTGUMP (May 14, 2008)

I'm thinking the new member ,roger sth, did not notice that this thread was three years old. Better late than never?


----------



## Bowjack (Mar 28, 2007)

Geez, Forest me either! I only saw the August and the post from yesterday.


----------

